# Large external USB disks / enclosures



## gkontos (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of an external USB drive / enclosure that is capable of reading more than 2TB?

So far we have tested some jmicron solutions but they report 750GB on a 3TB drive. I have tested those on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE & 9.1-BETA1. 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2012)

I have an Icy Dock with 4 * 500GB drives. I haven't tried any bigger drives but it works quite well. I like the fact it has eSATA and USB.

http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=33


----------



## gkontos (Jul 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I have an Icy Dock with 4 * 500GB drives. I haven't tried any bigger drives but it works quite well. I like the fact it has eSATA and USB.
> 
> http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=33



If you configure this as jbod are you able to see the 4 different drives?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, it's currently configured as JBOD, I use ZFS on it. Unfortunately one the drives failed a few days ago and I need to replace it. But other than that it's been running fine.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, it's currently configured as JBOD, I use ZFS on it. Unfortunately one the drives failed a few days ago and I need to replace it. But other than that it's been running fine.



Great, we are planning to use it with ZFS also to transfer snapshots.


----------

